# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Bãi Chồng, Hội An: Điểm du lịch sinh thái lý tưởng

## thietht

Didau.org - Với diện tích 34.800m2, Bãi Chồng có bãi cát biển mịn vào loại bậc nhất trên Hòn Lao (1 trong 8 hòn đảo của Cù Lao Chàm), có thảm thực vật xanh mượt với những khe nước tự nhiên đổ xuống từ núi cao và những hình đá kỳ thú gợi trí tưởng tượng phong phú.Bãi Chồng bây giờ đã là điểm du lịch sinh thái lý tưởng đối với nhiều khách du lich trong và ngoài nước khi đến với Khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới Cù Lao Chàm, Hội An (Quảng Nam).




Một góc Cù Lao Chàm - Hội An



*Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ*

Ẩn hiện bên những bãi tắm uốn lượn, cát trắng nước trong tuyệt đẹp là “những hòn đá được thời gian mài tròn, xếp chồng lên nhau” như biểu tượng âm-dương, chồng-vợ, làm cho cảnh quan thiên nhiên nơi đây vô cùng thơ mộng, quyến rũ những người ham thú du ngoạn thưởng lãm cùng thiên nhiên…




Đá xếp chồng lên nhau như biểu tượng âm-dương, chồng-vợ...


Song, chính vẻ đẹp hoang dã với cảnh trời mây, biển núi, không gian thoáng đãng, kỳ vĩ của nơi này cùng những thú vui tắm mát, thưởng thức hải sản, lặn ngắm san hô… đã níu giữ bước chân khách du lich.

Lộ trình thích hợp

Vừa làm vừa rút kinh nghiệm, Trung tâm VH-TT Hội An đã có những bước đi thích hợp, đánh thức được tiềm năng và thế mạnh của vùng du lịch hoang dã nơi biển đảo này. Hiện tại ở Bãi Chồng đã có 1 nhà nghỉ tập thể, 1 nhà đón tiếp, 2 khu nhà hàng, 3 khu nhà tắm-vệ sinh, nhiều nhà dù, nhà lều, võng… đủ năng lực đáp ứng nhu cầu lưu trú cho khoảng 200 khách… Tổng kinh phí đầu tư xây dựng cơ sở hạ tầng trong hơn 11 năm đạt trên 2 tỷ đồng.

Ông Võ Phùng - Giám đốc Trung tâm VH-TT Hội An, cho biết: “Công tác đầu tư được tính toán cẩn trọng trong điều kiện nguồn vốn có hạn, đặc biệt phải đáp ứng những vấn đề nan giải về giữ gìn cảnh quan tự nhiên, bảo tồn tài nguyên thiên nhiên, sự đa dạng sinh học… mà vẫn đảm bảo những tiện ích cho khách du lich”.

Lộ trình đầu tư, theo giám đốc Võ Phùng, vì vậy cũng khá bài bản, công phu: đột phá là công tác vệ sinh nên khu nhà vệ sinh đầu tiên (xây năm 2000) được lợp, che bằng tranh tre và dừa để tham khảo các ý kiến đóng góp. Từ đó, các công trình xây sau được làm theo kiểu nhà sàn, bằng vật liệu gỗ, lợp lá gần gũi với môi trường tự nhiên. Hệ thống đường, điện, nước nội bộ… cũng được thiết kế phù hợp cảnh quan thiên nhiên kết hợp với cải tạo hồ nước, đường leo núi, điều chỉnh dòng suối, cầu qua kênh.

Môi trường xung quanh được chú trọng cải thiện theo hướng xanh, sạch, tự nhiên. Hơn 200 cây dừa gáo cũng được trồng dọc theo bãi biển, tạo sự thân thiện cho khách du lich. Chất lượng phục vụ khách du lich không ngừng được nâng cao. Công tác đảm bảo thông tin liên lạc, cứu hộ, vệ sinh ăn uống, phòng chữa bệnh… luôn có phương án chặt chẽ, chủ động, đảm bảo an toàn về mọi mặt cho khách du lich.




Khách du lich thả mình giữa thiên nhiên thơ mộng, quyến rũ của Bãi Chồng

Hơn 11 năm “khởi đầu nan”, Khu du lịch sinh thái Bãi Chồng đã đón trên 60.000 lượt khách trong nước và quốc tế, doanh thu năm sau luôn cao hơn năm trước. Ngoài ra còn có hơn 10.000 lượt khách đối ngoại các cấp đến tham quan, nghỉ mát. Đặc biệt, sau khi Cù Lao Chàm được công nhận là Khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới, từ tháng 6/2009 đến nay (trong thời điểm thuận lợi về thời tiết) lượng khách đến Cù Lao Chàm và tham quan Bãi Chồng tăng gấp đôi.

Tiềm năng khu du lịch hoang dã Bãi Chồng đã được đánh thức, nhưng để trở thành một điểm du lịch sinh thái biển-đảo lý tưởng ngay giữa lòng Khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới Cù Lao Chàm, Hội An cần phải có sự vươn mình mạnh mẽ hơn trong tương lai.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

Khu du lịch Bãi Chồng - Đảo Cú Lao chàm là điểm nhấn của ngành du lịch Tp Hội An. rất tuyệt.Phong cảnh đẹp Hoang sơ giản dị. mình làm bên du lịch tại Đà Nẵng nên cũng có chút ít kinh nghiệm để có chuyến du lịch thú vị tại Cù Lao Chàm hay cả Đà Nẵng.ak, Năm mới 2012 sắp đến rồi. Chúc mọi người sang năm mới sức khỏe và thành công trong cuộc sống. Và vào dịp tết này Đức có một số chương trình tour rất thú vị sẽ mở hằng ngày bất cứ thời gian nào trong dịp tết. Có gi mọi người alo cho mình ha! Mr Đức 0915 880 449 or 05113 70 23 24

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

CÔNG TY  TM & DV DU LỊCH HUY KHÁNH
                                    DANANG BEACH TRAVEL
       Email: info@danangbeach.vn
       Tel: 0511.3 898556 - 389.88.85 - 370.23.24 ;  Fax: 0511.3 89.83.28  
                Add: 95 Nguyễn Du - Thành Phố  Đà Nẵng  


HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN THẾ GIỚI & KHÁM PHÁ THIÊN NHIÊN CỦA NÚI RỪNG
ĐÀ NẴNG –NHS- HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ – HUẾ - ĐÀ NẴNG
4 NGÀY/ 3 ĐÊM
Trãi nghiệm hành trình di sản, thả bước trên bãi biển Mỹ Khê - được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là một trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh, thưởng thức văn hoá ẩm thực đặc sắc và hoà mình vào không gian bên dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng … sẽ để lại trong lòng du khách những khoảnh khắc Lãng mạn và ấn tượng không bao giờ phai.
Bà Nà -chốn thiên đường “MỘT NGÀY THIÊN THAI, MỘT NĂM HẠ GIỚI”
Nằm cách Đà Nẵng 25 km về phía Tây Nam ở độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển, Bà Nà được xem là “lá phổi xanh” của miền Trung, là “hòn ngọc về khí hậu” của Việt Nam… Cứ mỗi độ xuân về, Bà Nà khoác lên mình tấm áo vô cùng quyến rũ với vẻ đẹp của ngàn loài hoa rực nở khoe sắc. Thú vị nhất là hoa đào chuông, dáng hoa thanh tú, như những chiếc chuông nhỏ phớt hồng….  Chiêm Ngưỡng Cáp treo Bà Nà một Kỳ Quan hai kỷ lục thế giới…
KHÁM PHÁ THIÊN NHIÊN VÀ KHÁM PHÁ CHÍNH MÌNH….
Hãy để núi rừng hoang sơ dẫn dắt bạn. Trong cái lý thú khám phá thiên nhiên, bạn sẽ tự khám phá ra chính mình. Thiên nhiên được tôn trọng tuyệt đối ở Bà Nà sẽ mang lại cho bạn và gia đình một cảm giác mới mẻ, tinh khôi…..
Một ngày có 4 mùa Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông
Bà Nà giống như chốn thiên thai
Một ngày ở đây bằng một năm hạ giới
Hãy đến Bà Nà để thấy thiên thai là có thật.
 	Ngày 1: Đà Nẵng – Sơn Trà – NHS - Hội An (-/TRƯA/TỐI)







	Xe & Hướng dẫn Công Ty Du Lịch Huy Khánh đón khách tại Đà Nẵng. Khởi hành đi thăm quan một vòng Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain), bức bình phong của thành phố Đà Nẵng mà các trạm Radar nơi đây đã từng được xem là “Đôi mắt thần Đông Dương” của quân đội Mỹ từ những năm 60 thế kỉ trước và viếng thăm chùa Linh Ứng Tự, nơi có tượng Phật Bà cao 65m, đứng cao nhất Việt Nam. 
	Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành vào Đô Thị Cổ Hội An – Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới, trên đường ghé thăm thắng cảnh Ngũ Hành Sơn – Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp bao la với một trong bảy bãi biển “đẹp nhất hành tinh”, làn cát trắng mịn màng như làn da của cô gái trẻ và khám phá những hang động kỳ bí với những pho tượng phật trang nghiêm mà nhân hậu. 

	Quý khách ghé thăm làng điêu khắc đá Mỹ Nghệ Non Nước (Mua sắm quà lưu niệm). 

	Đến Hội An ăn trưa với đặc sản “ Cao lầu ,Bánh bao Bánh vạc”. Tiếp tục thăm quan Phố Cổ Hội an với Chùa Cầu 400 năm tuổi, Nhà Cổ Tấn Ký hoặc Phùng Hưng, Bảo Tàng gốm sứ, Hội Quán Phước Kiến, Làng Nghề truyền thống Hội An…. Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghĩ ngơi, tự do tắm biển Cửa Đại.

	 Ăn tối và tự do khám phá phố cổ về đêm. Nghĩ đêm tại khách sạn. 

 	Ngày 2: Hội An – Bà Nà - Huế ( SÁNG/TRƯA/TỐI)

	 Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi Bà Nà – Núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m, nhiệt độ trung bình 20 độ C, được mệnh danh là SaPa ở miền Trung, tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Hầm rượu, chuồng ngựa cũ, đỉnh nhà Rông, đỉnh Nghinh Phong, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và đỉnh núi Chúa, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Bà Nà và TP Đà Nẵng. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghĩ ngơi. 
	 Chiều khởi hành đi Cố Đô Huế qua Hầm Hải Vân – hầm xuyên núi đẹp và dài nhất Đông Nam Á và Làng chài Lăng Cô. Đến Huế nhận phòng khách sạn nghĩ ngơi. Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). Du thuyền Rồng thưởng thức Ca Huế và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên sông Hương. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

 	Ngày 3: Cố Đô Huế (SÁNG/TRƯA/TỐI)







	 Điểm tâm. Sáng quý khách du thuyền rồng dọc sông Hương chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp thơ mộng của đất cố đô thăm quan ngôi chùa cổ Thiên Mụ. Quý khách tiếp tục thăm quan Đại Nội (Kỳ Đài, Ngọ Môn, Lầu Ngũ Phụng, Điện Thái Hoà, Tả Vu, Hữu Vu, Hưng Miếu, Thế Miếu, Cửu Đỉnh và Hiển Lâm Các) – hoàng cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn. 

	Ăn trưa với đặc sản “Bún Bò Huế”. Chiều thăm quan Lăng vua Minh Mạng, Lăng vua Khải Định và Lăng vua Tự Đức. Ăn tối và tự do dạo phố chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp xứ Huế. Nghĩ đêm tại khách sạn.



 	Ngày 4: Huế - Tiễn Khách (SÁNG/-/-)

	Điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do dạo phố, mua sắm đến khi Xe và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch Biển Ngọc tiễn quý khách đi sân bay hoặc ga Huế. 

	Chào tạm biệt quý khách và hẹn gặp lại. Kết thúc chương trình.


THÔNG TIN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR:

 	 Giá vé trọn gói cho một khách :

Số lượng khách	Chi phí/khách
4 – 7	3.265.000 vnd
8 – 12	2.525.000 vnd
13 – 20	2.295.000 vnd
> 20 	2.055.000 vnd


 	Trẻ em 6 đến 10  tuổi tính 50%; 11 tuổi tính bằng người lớn

	 Giá trên bao gồm :

•	Xe du lịch đời mới, máy lạnh
•	Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao hoặc tương đương, 2 khách/1phòng
•	Ăn theo chương trình, thực đơn phong phú thay đổi theo từng ngày
•	Nước uống chai suốt tour (mỗi người 02 chai/01 ngày)
•	Vé tham quan, thuyền nghe ca Huế và thăm Thiên Mụ trong chương trình
•	Quý khách được bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour (10 triệu/ trường hợp)
•	Hướng dẫn viên du lịch suốt tuyến
•	Quà tặng du lịch của đơn vị tổ chức
	 Không bao gồm :

 	Thuế GTGT
 	Các chi phí cá nhân như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong các bữa ăn…
* Ghi chú :
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các thông tin cá nhân, điện thoại liên lạc.
- Trẻ em từ 1 đến dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí ( ăn chung với bố mẹ), từ 5 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi tính ½ suất, 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.    
[B]
  KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH 1 CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ & THÚ VỊ !
s
VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ PHÒNG ĐIỀU HÀNH DU LỊCH:
Mr Đức: 0915 880 449

Tel: 0511.3 898556 - 389.88.85 - 370.23.24 ;  Fax: 0511.3 89.83.28
                Add: 95 Nguyễn Du - Thành Phố  Đà Nẵng

----------


## hieutt

Đề nghị bạn post tour thành 1 bài riêng

----------


## lunas2

cảnh đẹp quá nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Hóa ra sự tích bãi Chồng là vậy

----------

